# Log in, log in, log in again?



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello,

I don't know if this is as-designed or just an issue I am having. It's only this forum as I use several for different things, but I find I have to keep logging in all the time?

I have tried internet explorer and firefox and it's the same? If I click on the market place, or click on someone's profile, it asks me to log in. I log in and click another profile, I get asked again, I go to market place and get asked again, go to make a post and get asked again?

Unsure if there are some different settings for this forums that I need to have on my IE/FF it's a tad annoying?

Anyone help?

Regards,

Uz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Uz, Cookies have to be enabled. Do you use any progs like CCleaner or Wincleaner as these will remove cookies unless told not to.
Hoggy.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello 

Cookies are enabled, but it seems as you made the magical post, it appears to have stopped happening (touch wood). Very stange, as it ALWAYS does it .. except for in the last 10 minutes .. hmm!

Thanks,

Uz


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, when you become 'logged out' does the '-' in between tt and forum in the web address disappear?

If it does, then that's your problem. Your cookie is setup for ********, where as you are trying to access it via a bookmark or link that is our temp address that has no hyphen.

If it is a bookmark, update your bookmark to the URL that has the hyphen.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahh didn't notice the - thing! That's it!

Thanks D


----------

